# This week on Halloween TV



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I didn't know there was a Halloween TV....is it satellite or cable?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Halloween TV means simply Halloween-theme programs on television. It's not one channel. The various channels (TBS, COMEDY, FX, etc.) are given in the listings above.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

oh Cadaverino! Your Halloween TV threads were one of my favorite things about last year. <3
I cannot even tell you how THRILLED I was when I saw this thread. Thanks so much, and it truly is close now! *glee*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of adding a separate weekly list of horror/fantasy/sci-fi movies on TV as the holiday approaches.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That is my least favorite Home Improvement Halloween episode. Watched it this morning - blah. I want to see the 'good' ones. Always gets me pumped.


----------



## masdc78 (Aug 4, 2008)

The old Roseanne Halloween specials were always my favorites!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

masdc78 said:


> The old Roseanne Halloween specials were always my favorites!


I have this DVD, love it. They don't have all of them, but the first year was the best one anyways which is of course on this DVD.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, I'm going to have to get that Roseanne DVD. Roseanne is one of my favorite shows. Nick at Nite runs the Halloween shows most of the time on Halloween night but we are busy outside with the tots so I always miss them.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

masdc78 said:


> The old Roseanne Halloween specials were always my favorites!


I LOVE those too. 

Mrs.Myers, thanks for posting the link to the Rosanne video. I'll definitely have to get it!

I am very excited about this thread. I love to see all the movies/shows that come on.

Don't forget about Fright Fridays on AMC. I think they still do them.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

An update:

*Friday, September 5*

• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 8-14*

All times are Central. Check your local listings.

*Monday, September 8*

• *Girlfriends*. "Trick or Truth?". TV-PG. BET, 8:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 9:30 a.m.

*Tuesday, September 9*

• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 10*

• *Jericho*. "Long Live the Mayor". UHD, 9:00 a.m.

*Thursday, September 11*

• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus"; "Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:00 a.m.

*Friday, September 12*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Halloween". TV-PG. SOAP, 5:00 p.m.

*Saturday, September 13*

_No Halloween programs scheduled at this time._

*Sunday, September 14*

• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. TVLAND, 8:30 a.m.


----------



## razax2 (Sep 25, 2005)

hey i posted the official halloween shows on tv thread the other day, i didnt even realize you had one going, your is a lot better. Pleae keep it going thanks.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

What is Halloween TV?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Halloween TV is just a list of Halloween-themed programs on American television networks (Disney, TBS, Oxygen, Hallmark, BET, TV Land, etc.). The abbreviated name of the network is listed with each program.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thank you Cadaverino*

Love this thread. I have satellite Chiller TV channel. I watch Night Gallery, Tales from the Darkside, Tales from the crypt & Horror movies.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Some additions for this week:

*Friday, September 12*

• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TV-G. NIK, 10:30 p.m.

*Sunday, September 14*

• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 15*

• *Clueless*. "Scream Murray, Scream!" TV-G. THEN, 12:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, September 16*

• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". WGNSAT, 8:00 a.m.
• *The King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 3:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 17*

• *ER*. "A Hopeless Wound". TV-14. TNT, 9:00 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "Trick or Trust". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 p.m.

*Thursday, September 18*

• *The Jamie Kennedy Experiment*. "Jamie welcomes a surprise guest". TV-14. G4, 3:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 p.m.
• *Frasier*. "Room Full of Heroes". TV-PG. LIFE, 11:30 p.m.

*Friday, September 19*

_No Halloween programs scheduled at this time._

*Saturday, September 20*

• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 10:30 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 12:00 noon


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Just added Halloween episodes of _Will & Grace_ and _Catscratch_.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Cadaverino said:


> • *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 12:00 noon


Thanks for the posts. I will definitely subscribe to this thread!!
BTW, what channel is FLN??


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Fine Living Network.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 22-28*

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 22*

_No Halloween programs scheduled at this time._

*Tuesday, September 23*

• *The X-Files*. "Ghost in the Machine". TV-14. SCIFI, 3:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 24*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. NIK, 2:00 a.m.
• *Jackie Chan Adventures*. "Fright Fight Night". TV-Y7. TOOND, 9:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". DISN, 4:30 p.m.

*Thursday, September 25*

• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". TV-G. THEN, 8:00 p.m.

*Friday, September 26*

• *Clueless*. "Making Up Is Hard to Do". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TBS, 12:00 noon

*Saturday, September 27*

• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 12:00 noon

*Sunday, September 28*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Fearless". TV-PG. SOAP, 6:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 10:00 p.m.


----------



## ScaryKidsScaringKidsxx (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for postng the shows i love holloween themed shows!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, Cadaverino. I've just got basic cable. Wish I got all those channels. I like the idea of listing horror/fantasy/sci-fi movies.



EvilMel said:


> Don't forget about Fright Fridays on AMC. I think they still do them.


They still do them, but later in the evening, and I'm getting kind of tired of "Halloween 4"


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

A late addition to this week's schedule:

*Thursday, September 25*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. NIKP, 4:00 a.m.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweeeeeettt... More please


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the sticky.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 29 - October 5*

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 29*

• *Dharma & Greg*. "A Closet Full of Hell". TV-PG. WE, 10:30 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus"; "Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.
• *MADtv*. "First to a Million; Peter Marshall". TV-14. COMEDY, 2:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, September 30*

• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 3:30 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. USA, 5:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 1*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. TOOND, 6:00 a.m.
• *The Replacements*. "Halloween Spirits". TV-G. DISN, 12:00 noon.

*Thursday, October 2*

• *The Emperor's New School*. "The Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween"; "Monster Masquerade". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 a.m.
• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look — Clarkzilla!". TV-PG. WGNSAT, 4:00 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". TV-Y. DISN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide*. "Halloween"; "Vampires, Werewolves, Ghosts and Zombies". TV-Y7. THEN, 5:30 p.m.

*Friday, October 3*

• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 7:00 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-14. TRAV, 7:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAV, 8:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 4*

• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 12:00 noon

*Sunday, October 5*

• *Goosebumps*. "Haunted Mask II". TV-PG. TOON, 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks Cadaverino!!! i set up the Mickey Mouse Club house and Little Einsteins to tape for my 2 1/2 year old Goddaughter whom i babysit every day! she LOVES halloween like me and will be VERY happy to see these shows. THANK YOU sooooo much for listing the most awesome shows of the year for us!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Macabre1 said:


> thanks Cadaverino!!! i set up the Mickey Mouse Club house and Little Einsteins to tape for my 2 1/2 year old Goddaughter whom i babysit every day! she LOVES halloween like me and will be VERY happy to see these shows. THANK YOU sooooo much for listing the most awesome shows of the year for us!!


Ha... i do the same for my 3 year old (well... 3 years old Oct 3rd). He is absolutely in LOVE with Little Eintsteins - and has been for a while. I you have PBS, you should check out Super Why. My son loves it - as a fairly new parent, I've noticed that I want my childs programming to be just as entertaining for me so I can stand it. These two shows are great.

Back on topic. No Home Improvement ep's this week? Boooooo.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Updates for Saturday, October 4, and Sunday, October 5.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to know where to find the schedule for shows and movies on tv, but can't remember where to go. Can you help me? I'm trying to find out when a certain movie is next scheduled (not Halloween related) but can't remember what website to go to. Thanks!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Look up the title of the movie or television show at the Internet Movie Database. Use the "search" field at the top of the home page. Then, at that title's individual page, in the center column of the page, below "Plot", "Plot Keywords", and "User comments", look for "US TV Schedule". For example, here is what the page for the movie _Chariots of Fire_ (1981) says currently for its U.S. TV schedule:

Mon. Sept. 29	3:00 PM	MOJOHD 
Sun. Oct. 5	2:00 AM	TBN

For even better results, adjusted for your time zone and giving the channel numbers on your cable or dish system, go to the IMDb TV page, enter your ZIP code, and specify the cable or dish system you subscribe to.

Do you have several movies or TV specials that you would like to know when they are scheduled to be shown on TV? Look up each of the titles at the IMDb. Then, at the individual title's page, in the left column, click on "Add to My Movies". Then, anytime in the future, on any IMDb page, click on the "My Movies" tab at the top of the page, and the list of movies you created will be there. Those that are currently scheduled to be shown on TV will have a symbol in the "TV" column that you can click on for more information.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## adamssandra08 (Sep 30, 2008)

*re: Halloween fest*

hii 

I am new to this Halloween. I want to know what is Halloween and people do on this day. I came to know that Halloween is on 31st Oct. It is coming nearer i am not at all ready for that..Can u help in knowing it???


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Start a new thread on this question on the "General Halloween" board. I'm sure lots of people would love to respond to you.


----------



## apexemb (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you i love Halloween tv, We need some 80's classics

______________________________
http://apexembdesigns.com/halloween/


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Count on the "Treehouse of Horror" episode from 1989 to be shown on _The Simpsons_ sometime in October. And the _Halloween_ sequels II, III, 4, and 5. Maybe also the TV movie _Dark Night of the Scarecrow_ (1981), which is still fondly remembered.

Possibly: _Which Witch Is Which_ (1984) _Garfield's Halloween Adventure_ (1985), _The Midnight Hour_ (1985), _The Worst Witch_ (1986).

I should note that the This Week on Halloween TV listings include only TV shows and movies that _specifically refer to Halloween_ or were originally made for the Halloween season, not all horror-related programs. That list would be too long and time consuming to gather (I've tried elsewhere on this forum, and gave up).


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 6–12*

A surprisingly light schedule for the second week of October. All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 6*

• *Higglytown Heroes*. "Higgly Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 6:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Frasier*. "Tales From the Crypt". TV-PG. LIFE, 11:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 7*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Wednesday, October 8*

• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". WE, 9:30 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!". TV-PG. TBS, 1:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 9*

• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Culinary Creations With Mary Crafts*. "Halloween Family Fun". TV-G. BYUTV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TV-PG. TBS, 4:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 10*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Saturday, October 11*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Sunday, October 12*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Updates:

*Tuesday, October 7*

• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 9:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 8*

• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAV, 7:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 11*

• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-PG. TRAV, 3:00 p.m.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Slim pickens!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Updates:

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Tuesday, October 7*

• *The QVC Morning Show*. "Halloween". QVC, 6:00 a.m.

*Thursday, October 9*

• *One on One*. "Phantom Menace". TV-PG. BET, 2:30 p.m.

Reruns of _The Simpsons_ are available in many local television markets; check your local program guide for their "Treehouse of Horror" Halloween episodes.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

im definatley going to Tivo those- America's Scariest Halloween Attractions


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Update:

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Saturday, October 11*

• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". TV-Y7. THEN, 7:30 p.m.


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Not much going on, hope it gets better the closer to Halloween we get!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 13–19*

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 13*

• *Ed, Edd n' Eddy's Boo-Haw Haw*. TOON, 1:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 3:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 4:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 14*

• *Higglytown Heroes*. "Higgly Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 6:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 9:00 a.m. 
• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 3:00 p.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 9:00 p.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 15*

• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 7:00 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". TV-Y. DISN, 7:30 a.m.

*Thursday, October 16*

• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAV, 6:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 17*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._ 

*Saturday, October 18*

• *Unwrapped*. "Halloweeen Sweets". FOOD, 7:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 19*

• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Update:

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Wednesday, October 15*

• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-14. TRAV, 7:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 18*

• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 12:00 noon.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This... Sunday, I think, maybe saturday - - - starts the 13 nights of halloween on abc family. They play addams family, beetlejuice, and other lighthearted hallow movies every night


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

There isn't a lot on tv for halloween lately  I hope they get more into it when it's closer...


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_ will be shown on ABC on Wednesday, October 29.


----------



## sally ragdoll (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for the updates, Cadaverino!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Correction to my previous post:

_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_ will be on ABC on _Tuesday_, October _28_.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting HALLOWEEN on TV. We recently moved and I cant locate my copy of it!! My only hope of seeing it is on TV. Looking forward to the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 20-26*

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 20*

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 5:00 a.m.
• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. SPIKETV, 11:00 a.m.
• *ALF*. "Some Enchanted Evening". WGNSAT, 8:30 a.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "People pull scary practical jokes". TV-PG. FAM, 9:00 p.m.
• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. THEN, 9:30 p.m.
• *History's Mysteries*. "History of Halloween". TV-PG. HISTORY, 10:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 21*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TV-G. THEN, 2:30 a.m.
• *Witch Crafts*. "Home Decorating". DIY, 3:00 a.m.
• *Clueless*. "Scream Murray, Scream!". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 a.m.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOOD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Bizarre Foods Halloween Special*. TV-PG. TRAV, 9:00 p.m.
• *We Live Here: in Fear!* FLN, 9:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 22*

• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!" TV-PG. TVLAND, 4:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Emperor's New School*. "The Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween"; "Monster Masquerade". TV-G. TOOND, 1:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 23*

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 7:00 a.m.
• *Eloise*. "Eloise's Rawther Unusual Halloween". TV-Y7, STRZ4, 12:50 p.m.
• *Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide*. "Halloween"; "Vampires, Werewolves, Ghosts and Zombies". TV-Y7. THEN, 5:30 p.m.

*Friday, October 24*

• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 7:00 p.m.
• *Curse of Degrassi*. TV-PG. THEN, 8:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 25*

• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 7:00 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". TV-Y. DISN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". TV-Y7. THEN, 8:30 a.m.
• *Higglytown Heroes*. "Higgly Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 p.m.
• *Unfabulous*. "The Dark Side". TV-Y7. THEN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother Halloween Spooktakular*. TV-Y7. TOON, 3:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TV-Y7. TOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". TV-Y7. NIK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *Food Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOOD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Trading Spaces*. "Rival Haunted Houses". TV-PG. TLC, 9:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 26*

• *Saturday Night Live*. "Halloween Special". TV-14. E, 12:00 midnight
• *Dawson's Creek*. "Living Dead Girl". TV-PG. THEN, 4:00 a.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!* "Monster Madness"; "The Very Last Leaf". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 5:00 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals With Robin Miller*. "Frightful Delights". FOOD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Roxy Hunter and the Horrific Halloween* (2008). THEN, 7:00 a.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Ghoulish Grub". FOOD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "A Scary Scaley Tale"; "A Bug-a-boo Day Play". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Fairly OddParents*. "Scary Godparents". TV-Y. NIK, 1:00 p.m.
• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites"; "Chief?" TV-Y7. NIK, 1:30 p.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume"; "The Haunted Halloween Party". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 1:30 p.m.
• *The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius*. "Nightmare in Retroville" TV-Y7. NIK, 2:30 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions* TV-PG. TRAV, 4:00 p.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!* "Halloween". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 4:30 a.m
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-PG. TRAV, 5:00 p.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Jack-o-Lantern"; "Max & Ruby's Perfect Pumpkin"; "Max's Big Boo". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 5:30 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!" TV-Y. NOGGIN, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 7:30 p.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SCIFI, 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

For those of you who have digital cable with access to On Demand programming, hgtv has a Halloween section with What's With That Haunted House and Extreme Halloween available for viewing anytime. Starz also has a Halloween section on On Demand with a few movies and shorts.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*Additions*

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

*Friday, October 25*

• *Unwrapped*. "Halloween Sweets". FOOD, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "AFHV: Halloweenies". TV-14. FAM, 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No sign of "The Halloween Tree" this year?

What about monsterfests or movie marathons on IFC, Chiller, AMC and Turner Classic Movies?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

_The Halloween Tree_, with its Emmy-winning screenplay by Ray Bradbury, has been missing in action on TV for several years now, and it's still not available on DVD either. 

Turner Classic Movies does indeed have a 48-hour horror movie festival on October 30-31. But This Week on Halloween TV lists movies only if they are _about_ Halloween, not all horror movies in general.

Look for a separate thread in this forum from now through Halloween with daily updates on horror, sci-fi, and fantasy movies on TV.


----------



## jdw34 (Oct 13, 2003)

Tuesday October 21st - Spike: Scream 2008 - Coverage of the annual awards show to salute horror, sci-fi and fantasy genres in entertainment from the greek theatre in Los Angeles.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

Cadaverino said:


> _The Halloween Tree_, with its Emmy-winning screenplay by Ray Bradbury, has been missing in action on TV for several years now, and it's still not available on DVD either.
> 
> Turner Classic Movies does indeed have a 48-hour horror movie festival on October 30-31. But This Week on Halloween TV lists movies only if they are _about_ Halloween, not all horror movies in general.
> 
> Look for a separate thread in this forum from now through Halloween with daily updates on horror, sci-fi, and fantasy movies on TV.


shame too i've only seen it a few times..saw it for the first timein the 90's wth my friend jason,.. we loved it,..shame it's not come on in several years..


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Trioxin Undead said:


> For those of you who have digital cable with access to On Demand programming, hgtv has a Halloween section with What's With That Haunted House and Extreme Halloween available for viewing anytime. Starz also has a Halloween section on On Demand with a few movies and shorts.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*Additions*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Friday, October 24*

• *Witch Crafts*. "Fall Harvest". DIY, 3:00 a.m.

*Saturday, October 25*

• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 1:00 a.m.

*Sunday, October 26*

• *Home Improvement*. "The Niece". TV-G. NIK, 12:00 midnight
• *Degrassi of the Dead*. TV-PG. THEN, 12:00 midnight
• *Bizarre Foods Halloween Special*. TV-PG. TRAV, 2:00 p.m.
• *ALF*. "Some Enchanted Evening". TV-PG. WGNSAT, 5:30 p.m.
• *We Live Here: in Fear!*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Alf is still airing? _That _is scary.


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

Spats said:


> What about monsterfests or movie marathons on IFC, Chiller, AMC and Turner Classic Movies?


I know AMC's Monsterfest has had its name changed to FearFest. Their fest started last night.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 27–November 2*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 27*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. TOOND, 6:00 a.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". TV-Y. NIK, 8:00 a.m.
• *Clueless*. "Scream Murray, Scream!". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 a.m.
• *Pooh's Heffalump Halloween Movie* (2005). Rated G. DISN, 9:30 a.m.
• *Growing Pains*. "Happy Halloween". TV-PG. THEN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Emeril Live*. "Emeril's Haunted Holiday". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Moesha*. "Halloween Part I: Kim's Revenge". TV-PG. THEN, 1:00 p.m.
• *Minuscule*. "Halloween Paranoid". TV-Y. TOOND, 4:00 p.m.
• *Unfabulous*. "The Dark Side". TV-Y7. THEN, 4:30 p.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. COMEDY, 6:30 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". TV-PG. HISTORY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". TV-G. THEN, 8:00 p.m.
• *3rd Rock From the Sun*. "Scaredy Dick". TVLAND, 9:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 28*

• *How to Boil Water*. "Halloween Hot Picks". FOOD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NIK, 8:00 a.m.
• *Emeril Kicks Up Halloween*. FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat"; "Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 4:00 p.m.
• *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*. TV-G. ABC, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TV-14. TBS, 9:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 29*

• *The Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. TBS, 3:30 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Spooky Vittles". FOOD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Extreme Halloween*. TV-G. HGTV, 3:00 p.m.
• *Everyday Italian*. "Happy Halloween". FOOD, 3:30 p.m.
• *The Big Tease*. "Halloween Special". TV-PG. REELZ, 5:30 p.m.
• *La Sayona*. GALA, 7:00 p.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Dog Day Halloween". TV-PG. NIK, 8:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother Halloween Spooktakular*. TV-Y7. TOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TV-Y7. TOON, 9:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 30*

• *Dawson's Creek*. "Living Dead Girl". TV-PG. THEN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Wings*. "The Gift of Life". USA, 5:30 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "The Safe and Sane Halloween". TV-G. WGNSAT, 8:00 a.m.
• *Step by Step*. "Dream Lover". TV-PG. FAM, 8:00 a.m.
• *Walker, Texas Ranger*. "The Children of Halloween". TV-14. USA, 9:00 a.m.
• *Sister, Sister*. "Halloween". TV-G. FAM, 12:00 noon.
• *The Replacements*. "Halloween Spirits". TV-G. TOOND, 12:30 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween Approximately". TV-PG. FX, 1:00 p.m.
• *The Martha Stewart Show*. "Halloween show; Rosie O'Donnell". TV-G. Check your local program guide for time and channel.
• *A Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 2:00 p.m.
• *MADtv*. "Celebrities greeting trick-or-treaters". TV-14. COMEDY, 2:00 p.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TV-PG. FX, 2:00 p.m.
• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. USA, 3:00 p.m.
• *The Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:30 p.m.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOOD, 4:00 p.m.
• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-PG. WGNSAT, 6:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 31*

• *Mun2 Shuffle*. TV-PG. MUN2, 1:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Experience*. JCTV, 1:30 a.m.
• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. DISN, 3:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 5:30 a.m.
• *Night Court*. "Halloween, Too". TV-PG. TVLAND, 7:00 a.m.
• *Reventon Halloween*. TV-PG. MUN2, 7:00 a.m.
• *Live With Regis and Kelly*. "Mario López; Craig Horner". Check your local program guide for time and channel.
• *Halloween Unmasked*. TV-G. NGC, 9:00 a.m.
• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". WE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Kappa Mikey*. "LilyBoo". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 10:00 a.m.
• *Dharma & Greg*. "A Closet Full of Hell". TV-PG. WE, 10:30 a.m.
• *Nash Bridges*. "Sniper". TV-PG. WGNSAT, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Haunted History of Halloween*. TV-PG. HISTORY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Ricky Sprocket: Showbiz Boy*. "Where Wolf?"; "Ricky Spook-It". TV-Y7, NIKTON, 11:00 a.m.
• *Trick or Twins*. NIKTON, 11:30 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAV, 1:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-PG. TRAV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Culinary Creations With Mary Crafts*. "Halloween Family Fun". TV-G. BYUTV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 2:30 p.m.
• *Rachael Ray*. "Mystery trick-or-treater". Check your local program guide for time and channel.
• *The Ellen DeGeneres Show*. "Halloween Show". TV-G. Check your local program guide for time and channel.
• *The King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 3:00 p.m.
• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 3:00 p.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". FOOD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Reel Homes: Real Scary*. TV-G. HGTV, 3:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 4:00 p.m.
• *The X's*. "The Haunting of Home Base". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 4:00 p.m.
• *Friends*. "The One With the Halloween Party". TV-PG. TBS, 5:30 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 5:30 p.m.
• *Ghost Hunters Live*. SCIFI, 6:00 p.m.
• *Attack of the Show!*. "Horror movies; horror ladies". TV-14. G4, 6:00 p.m.
• *One Nation Halloween*. TV-PG. MUN2, 6:00 p.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 6:30 p.m.
• *Movie Up*. "Halloween Special". TV-PG. REELZ, 6:30 p.m.
• *What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House*. TV-G. HGTV, 8:00 p.m.
• *George Lopez*. "No One Gets Out Alive". TV-PG. NIK, 9:30 p.m.
• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. THEN, 10:30 p.m.
• *Alice Cooper's Along Came A Spider*. TV-14. WGNSAT, 11:00 p.m.
• *Frasier*. "Room Full of Heroes". TV-PG. LIFE, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, November 1*

• *The Emperor's New School*. "The Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween; Monster Masquerade". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 a.m.
• *Reventon Día Muertos*. TV-PG. MUN2, 9:00 a.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. AETV, 5:00 p.m.

*Sunday, November 2*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time. You have no excuse, take down your yard decorations._


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Not sure if it repeats but saturdays episode of Trading Spaces(TLC) was halloween themed about neighbors who argue over who has the best decorated haunted house. The designers even added a little halloween decor into the finished rooms.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I included that "Rival Haunted Houses" episode of _Trading Spaces_ in last week's listings.


----------



## Count_Molloy (Oct 13, 2005)

anyone have any listings for uk tv?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*Additions*

Late additions to the schedule published above. All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Tuesday, October 28*

• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!* "Monster Madness; The Very Last Leaf". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 4:00 p.m.
• *Unfabulous*. "The Dark Side". TV-Y7. THEN, 4:00 p.m.
• *Bizarre Foods Halloween Special*. TV-PG. TRAV, 6:00 p.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". TV-Y7. NIK, 7:30 p.m.
• *Degrassi of the Dead*. TV-PG. THEN, 7:30 p.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. NIK, 8:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "The Halloween Scene". TV-G. THEN, 8:30 p.m.
• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 9:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 29*

• *Growing Pains*. "Happy Halloween". TV-PG. THEN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Clueless*. "Trick or Treat". TV-G. THEN, 12:30 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TV-PG. FX, 1:00 p.m.
• *Moesha*. "Halloween Part I: Kim's Revenge". TV-PG. THEN, 1:30 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Ghoulish Grub". FOOD, 5:30 p.m.
• *Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide*. "Halloween; Vampires, Werewolves, Ghosts and Zombies". TV-Y7. THEN, 5:30 p.m.

*Thursday, October 30*

• *Curse of Degrassi*. TV-PG. THEN, 6:30 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". TV-Y7. NIK, 7:30 p.m.

*Friday, October 31*

• *Higglytown Heroes*. "Higgly Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 6:30 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". TV-Y. DISN, 7:00 a.m.
• *The Wonder Pets!* "Save the Black Kitten; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". TV-Y. NIK, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius*. "Nightmare in Retroville". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". TV-Y. NIK, 9:30 a.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NIK, 10:00 a.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!* "Halloween". TV-Y. NIK, 10:30 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "A Scary Scaley Tale; A Bug-a-boo Day Play". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals With Robin Miller*. "Frightful Delights". FOOD, 11:30 a.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 1:00 p.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 5:00 p.m.
• *Food Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOOD, 9:00 p.m.

*Saturday, November 1*

• *Saturday Night Live*. "Halloween Special". TV-14. E, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Parkers*. "Scary Kim". TV-PG. BET, 1:00 p.m.
• *Girlfriends*. "The Remains of the Date". TV-PG. BET, 2:00 p.m.


----------



## WitchyWays45 (Nov 2, 2008)

Got to love that TiVo! The Travel Channel had all sorts of wonderful haunt treats!
Haunted New England, Haunted Lighthouses, Halloween extreme, Ghost Adventures, etc.
The History channel always shows "The Haunted History of Halloween" 
My post Halloween treat is to sit down during the month of November and watch them at my leisure.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 3-9*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 3*

• *One Nation Halloween*. TV-PG. MUN2, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Martha Stewart Show*. "Blake Lively". TV-G. FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 p.m.
• *Reventon Halloween*. TV-PG. MUN2, 10:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, November 4*

• *Reventon Día Muertos*. TV-PG. MUN2, 10:00 p.m.
• *3rd Rock From the Sun*. "Scaredy Dick". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, November 5*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 5:00 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 6:00 p.m.

*Thursday, November 6*

• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 5:30 a.m.
• *Special Unit 2*. "The Eve". SCIFI, 12:00 noon.

*Friday, November 7*

• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TV-14. TNT, 11:00 a.m.

*Saturday, November 8*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites"; "Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:00 noon
• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 2:30 p.m.
• *Boston Legal*. "Trick or Treat". TV-14. WGNAMER, 7:00 p.m.

*Sunday, November 9*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 10-16*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 10*

• *Clueless*. "Trick or Treat". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, November 11*

• *Step by Step*. "Video Mania". TV-G. FAM, 8:00 a.m.
• *Jericho*. "Long Live the Mayor". UHD, 1:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, November 12*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Things That Go Bang in the Night". TV-PG. SOAP, 11:00 a.m.

*Thursday, November 13*

• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 9:30 p.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NIK, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, November 14*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Saturday, November 15*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. FAM, 11:30 p.m.

*Sunday, November 16*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites"; "Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:00 p.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 4:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 17-23*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 17*

• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 1:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, November 18*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Wednesday, November 19*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Thursday, November 20*

• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "Monster Madness"; "The Very Last Leaf". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 5:00 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus"; "Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.

*Friday, November 21*

• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. TVLAND, 6:00 a.m.
• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look -- Clarkzilla!". TV-PG. THEN, 8:30 a.m.

*Saturday, November 22*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._

*Sunday, November 23*

_No Halloween programs are scheduled at this time._


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*December 1-7*

All times are Central. Some channels have separate East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, December 1*

*Tuesday, December 2*

*Wednesday, December 3*

*Thursday, December 4*

• *Clueless*. "Making Up Is Hard to Do". TV-G. THEN, 9:00 a.m.

*Friday, December 5*

• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.

*Saturday, December 6*

• *Ricky Sprocket: Showbiz Boy*. "Where Wolf?; Ricky Spook-It". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 6:00 a.m.

*Sunday, December 7*

• *Scooby-Doo, Where Are You!* "Headless Horseman of Halloween". TV-G. BOOM, 11:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*December 8-14*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, December 8*

*Tuesday, December 9*

*Wednesday, December 10*

*Thursday, December 11*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 6:30 p.m.

*Friday, December 12*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-G. TBS, 8:00 a.m.

*Saturday, December 13*

• *Home Improvement*. "The Niece". TV-G. NIK, 10:00 p.m.

*Sunday, December 14*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*December 15-21*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, December 15*

• *Bewitched*. "Samantha Twitches for UNICEF". TV-G. WGNAMER. 8:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, December 16*

*Wednesday, December 17*

• *Frasier*. "Room Full of Heroes". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:30 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 3:00 p.m.

*Thursday, December 18*

• *Dawson's Creek*. "Living Dead Girl". TV-PG. THEN, 3:00 a.m.
• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-PG. HALMRK, 1:00 p.m.
• *Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide*. "Halloween; Vampires, Werewolves, Ghosts and Zombies". TV-Y7. THEN, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". WGNAMER, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, December 19*

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 5:00 a.m.

*Saturday, December 20*

• *Catscratch*. "Scaredy Cat; Requiem for a Cat". TV-Y. NIKTON, 5:00 p.m.

*Sunday, December 21*

• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. BRAVO, 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*December 22-28*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, December 22*

• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. BRAVO, 2:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 5:30 p.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 5:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, December 23*

*Wednesday, December 24*

• *Dharma & Greg*. "A Closet Full of Hell". TV-PG. WE, 4:00 p.m.

*Thursday, December 25*

• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 9:00 p.m.

*Friday, December 26*

• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 12:00 noon.

*Saturday, December 27*

*Sunday, December 28*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*December 29-January 4*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, December 29*

*Tuesday, December 30*

*Wednesday, December 31*

*Thursday, January 1*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:30 p.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, January 2*
• *Live With Regis and Kelly*. "Mario López; Guy Fieri; Halloween costume contest". Syndicated; see your local program guide.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. WGNAMER, 2:30 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:30 p.m.

*Saturday, January 3*

*Sunday, January 4*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*January 5-11*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, January 5*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TV-G. TBS, 12:00 noon.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 2:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TV-PG. TBS, 5:00 p.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, January 6*

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 3:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, January 7*

• *Frasier*. "Tales From the Crypt". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:30 a.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TOON, 9:30 p.m.

*Thursday, January 8*

• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look — Clarkzilla!" TV-PG. THEN, 4:30 a.m.

*Friday, January 9*

*Saturday, January 10*

*Sunday, January 11*

• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-PG. HALMRK, 9:00 a.m.
• *Jericho*. "Long Live the Mayor". TV-PG. CW, 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love this thread! I hope you keep it going*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*January 12-18*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, January 12*

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 11:30 a.m.

*Tuesday, January 13*

*Wednesday, January 14*

• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Borland Ambition". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 6:30 p.m.

*Thursday, January 15*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:00 p.m.

*Friday, January 16*

*Saturday, January 17*

*Sunday, January 18*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites; Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 1:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*January 19-25*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, January 19*

*Tuesday, January 20*

• *Special Unit 2*. "The Eve". SCIFI, 1:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, January 21*

• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 12:30 a.m.
• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". TV-PG, WE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Toil and Trouble". TV-PG. SOAP, 12:00 noon.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "People pull scary practical jokes". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 7:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TV-PG. WSBK, 9:30 p.m.

*Thursday, January 22*

• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. TOOND, 12:30 p.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TBS, 1:30 p.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". TV-G. WGNAMER, 2:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 8:30 p.m.

*Friday, January 23*

*Saturday, January 24*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:30 p.m.

*Sunday, January 25*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*January 26-February 1*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, January 26*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, January 27*

*Wednesday, January 28*

*Thursday, January 29*

• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TV-14. TNT, 11:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 6:00 p.m.

*Friday, January 30*

• *Clueless*. "Trick or Treat". TV-G. THEN, 12:30 p.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!". TV-PG. TBS, 1:00 p.m.

*Saturday, January 31*

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 7:00 a.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. COMEDY, 10:30 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 1:30 p.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. TMC, 8:00 p.m.

*Sunday, February 1*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*February 2-8*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, February 2*

*Tuesday, February 3*

*Wednesday, February 4*

*Thursday, February 5*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TV-G. THEN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:00 p.m.

*Friday, February 6*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TV-G. THEN, 1:00 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 2:30 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 5:00 p.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. TMCX, 9:00 p.m.

*Saturday, February 7*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. TMCX, 12:10 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:30 p.m.

*Sunday, February 8*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, February 9*

*Tuesday, February 10*

• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, February 11*

• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 5:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 8:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. USA, 12:00 noon.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 12:00 noon.
• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. USA, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, February 12*

• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, February 13*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 5:30 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 8:30 p.m.

*Saturday, February 14*

*Sunday, February 15*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 3:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*March 2–8*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 2*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "'80s Night". TV-PG. SOAP, 11:00 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "'80s Night". TV-PG. SOAP, 5:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, March 3*

*Wednesday, March 4*

• *Nash Bridges*. "Sniper". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:30 p.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:30 p.m.

*Thursday, March 5*

• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:30 a.m.

*Friday, March 6*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOW, 2:30 a.m.

*Saturday, March 7*

• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 4:00 p.m.

*Sunday, March 8*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites; Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:00 noon.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:00 p.m.


----------



## thuydung88 (Mar 13, 2009)

HALLOWEEN 2009
Well, Halloween 2008 has come and gone, and in spite of the economy, high gasoline prices and a tumultuous election year, things went well. The best news is that the next two years will be great for our favorite holiday! In 2009 it will fall on a Saturday and in 2010 on Sunday.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, but what does this have to do with the subject of Halloween TV?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*March 16–22*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 16*

• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 4:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, March 17*

*Wednesday, March 18*

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Dharma & Greg*. "A Closet Full of Hell". TV-PG. WE, 10:30 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 10:30 a.m.
• *Dark Angel*. "Boo". SCIFI, 1:00 p.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Thursday, March 19*

• *ALF*. "Some Enchanted Evening". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 12:30 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Samantha Twitches for UNICEF". TV-G. WGNAMER, 1:00 p.m.

*Friday, March 20*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TV-G. THEN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. COMEDY, 2:30 p.m.

*Saturday, March 21*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DXD, 6:00 a.m.

*Sunday, March 22*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*March 23–29*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 23*

• *Dharma & Greg*. "Yes, We Have No Bananas (Or Anything Else for That Matter)". TV-PG. WE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.

*Tuesday, March 24*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:00 p.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOW, 10:35 p.m.

*Wednesday, March 25*

*Thursday, March 26*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 1:30 p.m.

*Friday, March 27*

• *The Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E, 12:00 midnight.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. TV-G. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". THEN, 3:00 a.m.

*Saturday, March 28*

*Sunday, March 29*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:00 midnight.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*March 30–April 5*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 30*

*Tuesday, March 31*

• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "Halloweenies". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 6:00 p.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Jill's Passion". TV-G. NIK, 8:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, April 1*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 5:00 p.m.
• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-PG. HALMRK, 7:00 p.m.

*Thursday, April 2*

• *Walker, Texas Ranger*. "The Children of Halloween". USA, 7:00 a.m.

*Friday, April 3*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites; Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 4:00 p.m.

*Saturday, April 4*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 7:30 a.m.

*Sunday, April 5*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know if this counts but Disney channle will be having Halloween Week in April starting next Sunday April 12th. 

Airings include but are not limited to:

Halloweentown
Halloweentown2: Kalabars Revenge
Halloweentown3: Halloweentown High
Halloweentown4: Return to Halloweentown

Twitches
Twitches Too

Mostley Ghostley:Who Let the ghost out?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*April 6–12*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 6*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOWB, 7:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, April 7*

• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. USA, 1:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, April 8*

• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
• *Clueless*. "Making Up Is Hard to Do". TV-G. THEN, 12:30 p.m.

*Thursday, April 9*

• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. SPIKETV, 8:00 a.m.

*Friday, April 10*

• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. DISN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Halloween". TV-PG. SOAP, 10:00 a.m.

*Saturday, April 11*

• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 12:30 p.m.

*Sunday, April 12*


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

I caught The Pumpkin Karver. I was excited about a Halloween type movie. It was about what I expected until the ending which was TERRIBLE.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*April 20–26*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 20*

• *Clueless*. "Trick or Treat". TV-G. THEN, 12:00 noon.

*Tuesday, April 21*

*Wednesday, April 22*

*Thursday, April 23*

• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, April 24*

• *The Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:30 p.m.

*Saturday, April 25*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOWB, 1:05 a.m.

*Sunday, April 26*


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay, i'll have to record these.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*April 27–May 3*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 27*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 9:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, April 28*

• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TV-G. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *Little People, Big World*. "Halloween Harvest Hustle". TV-G. TLC, 3:30 p.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 4:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, April 29*

• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look — Clarkzilla!". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 3:30 a.m.
• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 6:00 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "Trick or Trust". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 10:30 a.m.
• *Miss Spider's Sunny Patch Friends*. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". TV-Y. NOGGIN, 11:30 a.m.

*Thursday, April 30*

• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:30 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 7:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, May 1*

• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 8:00 a.m.

*Saturday, May 2*

*Sunday, May 3*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*May 4–10*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 4*

• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". WE, 9:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, May 5*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 2:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, May 6*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Murder on the Halloween Express". TV-G. THEN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TBS, 11:30 a.m.

*Thursday, May 7*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:30 p.m.

*Friday, May 8*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites; Chief?". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 3:00 p.m.

*Saturday, May 9*

*Sunday, May 10*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*May 11–17*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 11*

*Tuesday, May 12*

*Wednesday, May 13*

*Thursday, May 14*

• *Clueless*. 'Making Up Is Hard to Do". TV-G. THEN, 8:00 a.m.
• *The King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 3:00 p.m.

*Friday, May 15*

• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!" TV-PG. TBS, 1:00 p.m.

*Saturday, May 16*

• *Tak and the Power of Juju*. "This Bites; Chief?" TV-Y7. NIKTON, 1:00 p.m.

*Sunday, May 17*

• *The Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. WGNAMER, 4:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*May 18–24*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program.

*Monday, May 18*

*Tuesday, May 19*

*Wednesday, May 20*

• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". TV-G. WGNAMER, 1:00 p.m.

*Thursday, May 21*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. THEN, 3:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 9:30 a.m.

*Friday, May 22*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-G. TVLAND, 12:30 a.m.
• *ER*. "Ghosts". TV-14. TNT, 9:00 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 2:30 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 6:30 p.m.

*Saturday, May 23*

*Sunday, May 24*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*May 25–31*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 25*

*Tuesday, May 26*

• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 12:00 noon.

*Wednesday, May 27*

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 7:00 a.m.

*Thursday, May 28*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DXD, 8:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:20 a.m.

*Friday, May 29*

*Saturday, May 30*

• *One on One*. "Phantom Menace". TV-PG. BET, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Sunday, May 31*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 1:00 a.m.
• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look — Clarkzilla!". TV-PG. THEN, 3:30 a.m.
• *The Practice*. "Search and Seizure". TV-14. FX, 7:00 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*June 15–21*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, June 15*

*Tuesday, June 16*

*Wednesday, June 17*

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". OXYGEN, 1:30 a.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TV-PG. TBS, 4:30 p.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 6:30 p.m.

*Thursday, June 18*

• *Less Than Perfect*. "Rules". LIFE, 5:30 p.m.

*Friday, June 19*

• *Bewitched*. "The Safe and Sane Halloween". TV-G. WGNAMER, 1:00 p.m.

*Saturday, June 20*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Halloween". TV-PG. SOAP, 1:00 p.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 2:15 p.m.

*Sunday, June 21*


----------



## Little Evie (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for this thread..living in the UK can be a bit of a drag...as they do not have many television episodes with a Halloween theme.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Then isn't it frustrating to see all these television shows you can't watch in the UK?


----------



## Little Evie (Jun 14, 2009)

Cadaverino said:


> Then isn't it frustrating to see all these television shows you can't watch in the UK?


?? Yes, in a way..But we really do not watch much telly here. Like I said, I am building up my Autumnal/Halloween theme dvd collection to view only at Halloween..though I did watch the Exorcist the other night..


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*June 22–28*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, June 22*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, June 23*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:20 a.m.

*Wednesday, June 24*

• *ER*. "Masquerade". TV-14. TNT, 10:00 a.m.

*Thursday, June 25*

• *Moesha*. "Halloween Part I: Kim's Revenge". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 4:00 a.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, June 26*

• *Jackie Chan Adventures*. "Fright Fight Night". TV-Y7. DXD, 3:30 a.m.
• *One on One*. "Phantom Menace". TV-PG. BET, 9:00 a.m.

*Saturday, June 27*

*Sunday, June 28*


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I just say that this is the best thread ever? I can never find anything interesting on TV. I'm going to bookmark this thread.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*June 29–July 5*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, June 29*

*Tuesday, June 30*

• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:11 p.m.

*Wednesday, July 1*

• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TV-14. FX, 12:30 a.m.
• *Frasier*. "Room Full of Heroes". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:30 a.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 7:00 p.m.

*Thursday, July 2*

• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". WE, 9:30 a.m.
• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TV-14. TNT, 12:00 noon.

*Friday, July 3*

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 5:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 12:00 noon.

*Saturday, July 4*

• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 4:00 p.m.

*Sunday, July 5*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*June 29–July 5*

Some good movies on this week. All times are Central:

• Jaws (1975)
Mon 6/29 3:45 PM HBO 2 hours, 15 minutes PG

• Edward Scissorhands (1990)
Mon 6/29 4:45 PM HBOC 1 hour, 45 minutes PG13

• Sleepy Hollow (1999)
Mon 6/29 5:00 PM SHOCSE 2 hours R

• Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Mon 6/29 6:00 PM HBOF 1 hour, 30 minutes PG

• An American Haunting (2005)
Mon 6/29 7:15 PM SHOWB 1 hour, 45 minutes PG13

• Cocoon (1985)
Tue 6/30 6:10 AM ENCRD 2 hours, 05 minutes PG13

• Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Tue 6/30 9:55 AM STZK 1 hour, 20 minutes PG

• Back to the Future Part III (1990)
Wed 7/1 5:15 AM ENCRA 2 hours, 05 minutes PG

• Pan's Labyrinth (2006)
Wed 7/1 7:15 AM ACMAX 2 hours, 05 minutes R

• Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (2007)
Wed 7/1 3:00 PM HBO 2 hours, 30 minutes PG13

• Rosemary's Baby (1968)
Thu 7/2 5:40 AM THMAX 2 hours, 20 minutes R

• Enchanted (2007)
Thu 7/2 7:15 AM ENCORE 1 hour, 50 minutes PG

• The Abominable Snowman of the Himalayas (1957)
Thu 7/2 9:00 AM FMC 1 hour, 30 minutes NR

• The Trumpet of the Swan (2001)
Thu 7/2 11:00 AM HBOF 1 hour, 15 minutes G

• The Wizard of Oz (1939)
Thu 7/2 7:00 PM TCM 2 hours G

• Beowulf (2007)
Fri 7/3 6:00 PM SHOW 2 hours PG13

• A.I.: Artificial Intelligence (2001)
Fri 7/3 11:00 PM THMAX 2 hours, 30 minutes PG13

• The Water Horse: Legend of the Deep (2007)
Sat 7/4 8:35 AM STZK 1 hour, 55 minutes PG

• Legend (1985)
Sun 7/5 7:00 AM HDNETMV 1 hour, 30 minutes PG

• The Thief of Bagdad (1940)
Sun 7/5 9:00 AM TCM 2 hours NR


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It is so awesome that you have kept this thread going. If you wish to start a new thread, please go ahead and let me know. 

I will stick that one for the new season.

Thanks!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

How about I continue this thread through August, and then start a new thread in September, when the amount of Halloween programming will increase, and interest rises.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds excellent. Thank you! 


Cadaverino said:


> How about I continue this thread through August, and then start a new thread in September, when the amount of Halloween programming will increase, and interest rises.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*July 13–19*

All times are Central. Some channels have separate East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, July 13*

• *Special Unit 2*. "The Eve". SYFY, 7:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISN, 10:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, July 14*

• *Less Than Perfect*. "Rules". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 5:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 7:00 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, July 15*

• *The X-Files*. "Ghost in the Machine". TV-14. SYFY, 1:00 a.m.

*Thursday, July 16*

*Friday, July 17*

• *Frasier*. "Tales From the Crypt". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:40 a.m.

*Saturday, July 18*

*Sunday, July 19*


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*July 20–26*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, July 20*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:40 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman*. "Halloween II". GMC, 5:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, July 21*

• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 3:30 a.m.
• *Jericho*. "Long Live the Mayor". SYFY, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, July 22*

• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 p.m.

*Thursday, July 23*

• *Sister, Sister*. "Halloween". TV-G. BET, 3:30 p.m.
• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 11:00 p.m.

*Friday, July 24*

• *Living Single*. "Trick or Trust". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 7:00 a.m.
• *Little People, Big World*. "Halloween Harvest Hustle". TV-G. TLC, 3:30 p.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Fearless". TV-PG. SOAP, 5:00 p.m.

*Saturday, July 25*

*Sunday, July 26*

• *ALF*. "Some Enchanted Evening". TV-PG. WGNAMER, 5:30 p.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". TV-G. WGNAMER, 10:00 p.m.


----------



## Eureekachu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for listing these! I'll be setting my DVR for several of them, and I'm looking forward to that Will & Grace and Frasier in particular. ;D

Just curious, but how do you go about finding all these? It must be awfully tedious to thumb through a TV guide or browse program descriptions on end. I'm collecting Halloween-themed kids' shows for a charity project and I could definitely use advice on how to know when shows are coming on.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a TiVo DVR, with a subscription to their online program guide. I go to the TiVo website, and do a subject search for any programs under the category "Interests", subcategory "Halloween" (other "Interests" include Christmas, Thanksgiving). It will give me all the programs that fit that subject for up to 14 days. I subtract the shows that are on only my local television stations, and copy and paste the rest here, with a little reformatting. I would include the program descriptions, but those are under copyright.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I get the Chiller Network on DirecTV. They are running a TALES FROM THE CRYPT mini-marathon from 6am - 2pm PDST next Friday, July 31. Each show is 1/2 hour.

The Thing from the Grave
The Sacrifice
For Cryn' Out Loud
Four-Sided Triangle
The Ventroloquist's Dummy
Judy, You're Not Yourself Today
Fitting Punishment
Koman's Kalamity
Lower Berth
Mute Witness to Murder
Television Terror
My Brother's Keeper
The Trap
Loved to Death
Carrion Death
Abra Cadaver

shows continue on 8/2.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*July 27–August 2*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, July 27*

*Tuesday, July 28*

*Wednesday, July 29*

• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 1:00 p.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 5:00 p.m.

*Thursday, July 30*

• *Moesha*. "Ichi, Ni, San, Shi Look — Clarkzilla!". TV-PG. THEN, 4:00 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:30 a.m.

*Friday, July 31*

• *Bewitched*. "Samantha Twitches for UNICEF". TV-G. WGNAMER, 1:00 p.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 2:30 p.m.

*Saturday, August 1*

• *The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:00 midnight.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 12:30 p.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TV-PG. TOON, 9:30 p.m.

*Sunday, August 2*


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Cadaverino for all this Halloween TV info. I've been watching Chiller Channel, SciFi Channel, and AMC on fridays. 
Some of the Movie channels have been showing Horror movies lately.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Since you mention it, here is a selective list of horror and science fiction movies between now and Sunday. All times are Central.

*Thursday, July 30*

• *Lady in White* (1988). Rated PG-13. TMCX, 6:00 p.m.
• *The Lost Boys* (1987). Rated R. G4, 7:30 p.m.
• *I Am Legend* (2007). Rated PG-13. MAX, 11:20 p.m.

*Friday, July 31*

• *Ghoulies* (1985). Rated PG-13. ACMAX, 5:45 a.m.
• *Rosemary's Baby* (1968). Rated R. THMAX, 7:40 a.m.
• *Carrie* (1976). Rated R. ENCORE, 9:05 a.m.
• *Leviathan* (1989). Rated R. ACMAX, 10:20 a.m.
• *Skinwalkers* (2007). Rated PG-13. SHOWB, 10:25 a.m.
• *Sleepy Hollow* (1999). Rated R. TMC, 10:30 a.m.
• *Mimic* (1997). Rated R. ENCORE, 10:50 a.m.
• *The Gate* (1987). Rated PG-13. SHO2, 12:30 p.m.
• *Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem* (2007). Rated R. HBOZ, 2:15 p.m.

*Saturday, August 1*

• *Wolf* (1994). Rated R. AMC, 12:00 midnight.
• *Nightwatch* (1998). Rated R. TMC, 2:30 a.m.
• *Die, Monster, Die!* (1965). TCM, 3:45 a.m.
• *Alien* (1979). Rated R. AETV, 12:30 p.m.
• *Final Destination* (2000). Rated R. ENCORE, 2:10 p.m.

*Sunday, August 2*

• *Queen of the Damned* (2002). Rated R. HBO2, 1:00 a.m.
• *Urban Legends: Final Cut* (2000). Rated R. SHOWB, 2:10 a.m.
• *Firestarter* (1984). Rated R. ENCRM, 8:35 a.m.
• *The Craft* (1996). Rated R. ENCORE, 5:15 p.m.
• *1408* (2007). Rated PG-13. TMC, 6:00 p.m.
• *Alien v. Predator* (2004). Rated PG-13. FX, 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*August 3–9*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, August 3*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". Rated TV-PG. THEN, 1:30 a.m.

*Tuesday, August 4*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". DXD, 6:00 a.m.

*Wednesday, August 5*

*Thursday, August 6*

• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *The King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 3:30 p.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOWB, 10:35 p.m.

*Friday, August 7*

• *Step by Step*. "Video Mania". TV-G. ABCF, 8:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "To Trick-or-Treat or Not to Trick-or-Treat". TV-G. WGNAMER, 1:30 p.m.
• *The Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. TVLAND, 7:00 p.m.

*Saturday, August 8*

• *Cybill*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 1:00 a.m.

*Sunday, August 9*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*August 10–16*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, August 10*

*Tuesday, August 11*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOWB, 3:30 a.m.

*Wednesday, August 12*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:00 a.m.

*Thursday, August 13*

*Friday, August 14*

• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TV-G. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DISN, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, August 15*

• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Sunday, August 16*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw a promo for a new show on ABC in September called Eastwick. I'm thinking kind of like witches of eastwick. Starts Wed., Sept 23, 10/9pm CT


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

The new TV series _Eastwick_ is indeed based on the movie _The Witches of Eastwick_, which is in turn from the novel by John Updike. Sounds like fun!

ABC fall preview.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

'Supernatural' Season Premier starts Thursday, Sept. 10 @ 9/8 Central!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*August 17–23*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, August 17*

*Tuesday, August 18*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Toil and Trouble". TV-PG. SOAP, 10:00 a.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 5:00 p.m. The FBI is called to investigate after the mummified remains of a teenage girl are found in a Halloween-themed maze. Brennan and her team determine the girl has been dead for about a year. Another mummified remains of a teenage girl are found at a Halloween amusement park funhouse, who they determine to have been killed approximately two years ago. When the team finds out a third teenage girl is missing, they realize they have until the Halloween holiday to save her. 
• *Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman*. "Halloween". GMC, 5:00 p.m. The ghost of Abigail haunts Dr. Mike. Brian misses his mother, who always made him his Halloween costumes.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 7:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, August 19*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOWB, 12:15 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". TV-G. DXD, 7:30 a.m. A rumor is circulating around the Tipton Hotel that Suite 613 is haunted by a ghost named Irene, whose husband died in the Second World War.

*Thursday, August 20*

*Friday, August 21*

• *One on One*. "Phantom Menace". TV-PG. BET, 3:00 p.m.

*Saturday, August 22*

*Sunday, August 23*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*September - General Hospital*

For fans of the soap opera, General Hospital (on ABC/Soapnet), it looks like a new setting for the show will be a terrifying amusement park. Saw the promo for it today on ABC. Says coming this September. "Prepare for the Most Terrifying Ride of Your Life" then the voice over saying "something wicked this way comes". I wonder if it will last through Halloween. Hope they have some good props and effects.?


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

*Wow*

A thread for weekly horror/Halloween themed TV programming?... All I can say is... where has this website been all my life? Or at least since I got the internet in my home. I think I'm going to like it here.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Doom Kid said:


> A thread for weekly horror/Halloween themed TV programming?... All I can say is... where has this website been all my life? Or at least since I got the internet in my home. I think I'm going to like it here.



Welcome, I'm sure you will like it here !!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*August 24–30*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, August 24*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 10:00 a.m. Roseanne reigns as "Queen of the Gypsies, consort of wizards and seer of souls" on Halloween. An Ouija board sends a message from "The Dead" and portends an unexpected event: she has the baby, whom she names "Jerry". 

• *Home Improvement*. "Borland Ambition". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m. Harry offers to sell Tim 20 percent of his hardware store (that Harry's brother is selling). Jill doesn't let Tim buy it, so Al decides to purchase it. When Al becomes obsessed with the store, this drives everyone crazy, even Ilene when he skips a date with her, and Tim decides to confront him about it. Brad and Randy try to beat Mark, as Al in a Halloween costume contest.

*Tuesday, August 25*

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:20 a.m. When Sartana summons a powerful army of forgotten dead on Dia de los Muertos (the Day of the Dead), it looks like she may finally destroy Miracle City forever. In the midst of an epic battle, El Tigre and Frida find themselves in The Land of the Dead.

*Wednesday, August 26*

*Thursday, August 27*

• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. COMEDY, 6:30 p.m. J.D.'s older brother Dan (Tom Cavanagh) drops by for a visit, but J.D. can't hide how ashamed he is of his brother's life. Turk learns a lesson when he makes a bet with Dr. Cox on whether a patient lives or dies. Meanwhile, Sacred Heart staff is in costume for Halloween, and one person in particular is wreaking havoc in a gorilla suit, much to Dr. Kelso's disgust.

*Friday, August 28*

• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. NIK, 4:00 a.m. When the Banks family attends a seance so Hilary can contact her dead ex-fiancé, the spiritualist gets so annoyed with Will's skepticism that he curses the family with a hex that brings them all bad luck.

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwell's Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 7:00 a.m. A crisis occurs in the Halliwells' past as ancestor Melinda Warren—recognized founding head of the line of powerful witches ultimately producing Piper's son Wyatt Halliwell—is threatened in the womb when Belthazor-Cole Turner time travels back to capture Warren at birth.

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 8:00 a.m. 

*Saturday, August 29*

*Sunday, August 30*

• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. BRAVO, 8:00 p.m. Detectives Goren and Eames bring a suspect to New York for trial, who has confessed to the long-unsolved murder of a child beauty queen on Halloween.

_This is the last week for this thread. Next week, look for a new thread titled "This Week on Halloween TV, Autumn 2009".
_


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

Ghost Hunters season premiere was last Wednesday, not sure if you were tracking that one or not, but the next new episode is this Wednesday.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Saw on AMC lsat night that this thursday (I believe) they are having a HALLOWEEN movie showing with three of the movies, and commentary with Rob Zombie. Forgive me, the details are a little fuzzy, I saw the ad at 2 am while watching Catwoman!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thurs., Sept 10 -- CW -- THE VAMPIRE DIARIES*

Saw a preview of a new show on the CW this September, 8/7C -- The Vampire Diaries. It looks like one of it's stars is Paul Wesley (BTW he's changed his last name--used to be Wasilewski when he was on "Wolf Lake" another vampire TV show I liked to watch). He's a former "Another World" young soap hunk, albeit a brief stint before the show was cancelled, and he has really been working a lot in TV since then.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

The main female actress is Nina Dobrev, a Canadian actress best known for her role as Mia Jones on Degrassi: The Next Generation. I've always found her acting to be a little stiff but perhaps she'll be better in the new show.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------

